# How long for a pork butt to thaw?



## txbbqman

Just got asked to do a couple of pork butts this weekend.

Mine are frozen, any idea how long to thaw them?

they are between 6 - 8 pounds


Thanks


----------



## dennisdocb

I like to put mine in the fridge 3 or 4 days before day I'm going to smoke them.

I have never just pulled from the freezer and let thaw, so can't help you if this is what you are talking about.

Hope this helps.


----------



## txbbqman

No I am gonna take them out an put in my fridge, just trying to figure out if they will thaw in time, since this is so last minute, or if I need to just go buy new ones


----------



## garretthall29

it has usually taken 3 days in the fridge for me


----------



## rc1991

I have thawed meat in cold water to the point where it's mostly defrosted but still quite cold - dry off and put in fridge.


----------



## mballi3011

Now it might not be good to but I take mine out and for a few hours I leave mine in the sink with some cold water. Now it is not a good idea to leave it out all day when you go to work then you are asking for trouble


----------



## garyt

I have put them in a sink full of ice water at bed time and thawed overnight.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, sounds a bit late to do it safely for the weekend.

If you can, I would buy new & use these another time----Soon of course.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez

Use the water trick... like thawing a turkey. Put them in a 5 gallon bucket, fill full of cold water (add a weight to the top of they float), every 30 min. dump and refill, should thaw in about 3 hrs. You will need to use them right away.


----------



## mythmaster

I think that it's safest to thaw them out in the fridge even though it might take 2-3 days.


----------



## rc1991

Doing this myself today - as soon as it's mostly thawed I'm gonna rub it and put in the fridge and get in on around 4-5 am. Will post Q-view!


----------

